# Denver $750 Guarantee



## UberExperiment (Jan 16, 2015)

So this past weekend was my first time being an Uber Driver. I have been lurking the threads for about two weeks trying to get an idea as to what I should expect and there seem to be a lot of complaints (I can understand why).

When I signed up to be an Uber Driver, I did it solely because they were offering $750 Guarantee (up to 30 hours @ 25/hour) if you drove at least 10 hours of peak time of which they stated the peak times are Fri (3PM-3AM), Sat (3PM-3AM) and Sun (12-6PM). The other stipulation was that you had to take at least one trip for the given hour to be considered active for that hour. I made sure and was diligent that I completed at least one ride every hour. I only did it for 24 hours so given my calculations I should be guaranteed $600 minus their Luber Cut of 20%.

Well..... I was not given this according to my pay statement and the response I was given is complete bullshit. I've replied to that response with screenshots and laid it out for them based on their language and have yet to hear back from them..

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome to Uber math. Uber has screwed over many drivers with these gaurentees. If you search around you'll find many posts.


----------



## UberExperiment (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have a problem filing a small claims suit against them if they don't come back with an appropriate response. We will see what happens I guess.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Up until now, I have received the correct guarantees--the signing bonus, guarantees around Christmas, and $10 "reward" for returning a wallet some rider left in my car. We'll see what happens here.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberExperiment said:


> So this past weekend was my first time being an Uber Driver. I have been lurking the threads for about two weeks trying to get an idea as to what I should expect and there seem to be a lot of complaints (I can understand why).
> 
> When I signed up to be an Uber Driver, I did it solely because they were offering $750 Guarantee (up to 30 hours @ 25/hour) if you drove at least 10 hours of peak time of which they stated the peak times are Fri (3PM-3AM), Sat (3PM-3AM) and Sun (12-6PM). The other stipulation was that you had to take at least one trip for the given hour to be considered active for that hour. I made sure and was diligent that I completed at least one ride every hour. I only did it for 24 hours so given my calculations I should be guaranteed $600 minus their Luber Cut of 20%.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. For the sanity of other veteran forum members, I will forgo my usual pontification about Uber and their "guarantees". Research this forum and you will learn the sad truth. Welcome to the forum anyway.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure your the first person to experience this. I'm certain it's never been discussed here, at great great great length. Good thing you started another thread on guarantees.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberExperiment said:


> So this past weekend was my first time being an Uber Driver. I have been lurking the threads for about two weeks trying to get an idea as to what I should expect and there seem to be a lot of complaints (I can understand why).
> 
> When I signed up to be an Uber Driver, I did it solely because they were offering $750 Guarantee (up to 30 hours @ 25/hour) if you drove at least 10 hours of peak time of which they stated the peak times are Fri (3PM-3AM), Sat (3PM-3AM) and Sun (12-6PM). The other stipulation was that you had to take at least one trip for the given hour to be considered active for that hour. I made sure and was diligent that I completed at least one ride every hour. I only did it for 24 hours so given my calculations I should be guaranteed $600 minus their Luber Cut of 20%.
> 
> ...


It is still possible that you might get paid. If you "laid everything out for them with screenshots etc" and did so in a simple step-by-step fashion (with back-up copies of their/your emails), you might have a shot. It is important to ascertain who the ops manager is for your city and then make your case to that individual. Be persistent. It may take weeks....but you might get paid.


----------



## UberExperiment (Jan 16, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I'm pretty sure your the first person to experience this. I'm certain it's never been discussed here, at great great great length. Good thing you started another thread on guarantees.


Your sarcasm is so refreshing. Thank you so much for "putting me in my place"! Get over it, bud. The great thing about a forum is that you don't have to fu*king read threads you don't want to! Two claps for you!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Uh uh, thanks for putting me in my place too. Ubtard. Can we all collectively agree to ignore Uber Experiment?

Done.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

UberExperiment, just another millenial-ish ass-wipe. LOL

hit IGNORE


----------



## UberExperiment (Jan 16, 2015)

Not sure where I got the short end of the stick...but okay.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UberExperiment said:


> So this past weekend was my first time being an Uber Driver. I have been lurking the threads for about two weeks trying to get an idea as to what I should expect and there seem to be a lot of complaints (I can understand why).
> 
> When I signed up to be an Uber Driver, I did it solely because they were offering $750 Guarantee (up to 30 hours @ 25/hour) if you drove at least 10 hours of peak time of which they stated the peak times are Fri (3PM-3AM), Sat (3PM-3AM) and Sun (12-6PM). The other stipulation was that you had to take at least one trip for the given hour to be considered active for that hour. I made sure and was diligent that I completed at least one ride every hour. I only did it for 24 hours so given my calculations I should be guaranteed $600 minus their Luber Cut of 20%.
> 
> ...


Here's yet another person justify Uber's BS in Denver with the lower rates. Don't be a chump. Don't just all of a sudden start driving for Uber because of the guarantees. You helped put a bunch of people who are smarter than you out of business.


----------



## Rafael911 (Dec 13, 2014)

UberExperiment said:


> So this past weekend was my first time being an Uber Driver. I have been lurking the threads for about two weeks trying to get an idea as to what I should expect and there seem to be a lot of complaints (I can understand why).
> 
> When I signed up to be an Uber Driver, I did it solely because they were offering $750 Guarantee (up to 30 hours @ 25/hour) if you drove at least 10 hours of peak time of which they stated the peak times are Fri (3PM-3AM), Sat (3PM-3AM) and Sun (12-6PM). The other stipulation was that you had to take at least one trip for the given hour to be considered active for that hour. I made sure and was diligent that I completed at least one ride every hour. I only did it for 24 hours so given my calculations I should be guaranteed $600 minus their Luber Cut of 20%.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberExperiment (Jan 16, 2015)

duggles said:


> Here's yet another person justify Uber's BS in Denver with the lower rates. Don't be a chump. Don't just all of a sudden start driving for Uber because of the guarantees. You helped put a bunch of people who are smarter than you out of business.


Let's stop the antics with making unjust comments about intelligence. It would be stupid not to take advantage of $750 of which if paid out correctly is a good chunk of change for little to no work, minimal depreciation on my vehicle and almost zero tax implications. It would be stupid to continue driving for Uber as a full time job - those who continue are full of it if they think they are "beating the system" or out smarting the general population. There is a science to making money in this business and I can guarantee you I am not part of the "ignorant" as you put it.


----------



## UberExperiment (Jan 16, 2015)

Uber paid me what I was guaranteed after threatening filing for small claims.


----------



## Sully (Jan 26, 2015)

With all of the complaints concerning pay, why is it that other than one driver, people do not file small claim suits? These suits are a pain in the ass for any company and most simply pay out instead of attending a court date, etc.


----------



## Laura Smith (Jun 4, 2015)

UberExperiment said:


> Your sarcasm is so refreshing. Thank you so much for "putting me in my place"! Get over it, bud. The great thing about a forum is that you don't have to fu*king read threads you don't want to! Two claps for you!


I never post here -- found your post through google -- there is ALWAYS someone quick to spit venom about why you started another post when you could just pore through the millions and find what you're looking for. Really annoying, but your experience is common. There are so many angry people in this forum, there's always someone quick to castigate the next poster, especially new ones.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

All I would say to any driver signing on to guarantee arrangements is

A. Understand ALL the details and document compliance on your end, in writing. Do not rely on the apps.
B. Keep all correspondence.
C. Document Document Document

If you have the offer details and are in compliance it may take some work, but documentation and compliance SHOULD result in getting paid, eventually.

That being said any number of minor details could be found to trip such drivers up in getting their guarantees. And they could also be semi-intentionally stonewalled and be made to fight through the systems to get these guarantees. If they are stymied and not diligent, they probably won't get paid.


----------

